# Need Help marketing a high end t-shirt line



## prodigy26 (Mar 19, 2006)

I have a t-shirt web site and I need help promoting and marketing it. Any advice will do, I would really like to market to upscale crowds. Can t shirts be high end fashion?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Need Help with t-shirt*

What have you tried so far in regards to marketing your t-shirt site? 

You can find some tips right here in the T-Shirt Marketing forum, or if you have specific questions, feel free to ask.

T-Shirts can definitely be high end fashion. Check out the tradeshow tips another member posted in this thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2268


----------

